# Rubby green cichlid, strip eggs or naturally breed??



## lichengjohn (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, I have 2 males and 3 females in my only rubby green cichlid tank. Does any one knows which is the best way to breed fry? Give me some advises pls


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I am wondering something similar since my demasonis are spawning like crazy! I think I am going to strip FRY and not eggs. And the raise the fry in a separate tank. NONE of the fry from any of the spawns of labs, zebras or dems have survived in my tank naturally. Even with absolute boat loads of places to hide


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

I also have Ruby`s and have lots of fry from them. I like to separate the holding female after around 10 to 15 days and if she dosen`t spit them after 18 days then I strip her.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

seperating the females always the easiest way to go if you have the room for it. I let min go for 15 days+ and strip them when they have fully formed fry. Easily noticable in their mouth when they are ready. Fry go in a breeder net in the same tank, and female goes right back to her tank.

Down side is tearing down a tank to catch the females... pain in the butt. But I have show tanks with breeders in them. 

Only plus side is the tank typically gets a nice cleaning more often as i'm moving around all the rocks


----------

